# Babywearing while hiking



## Emctops (Dec 5, 2013)

I do a lot of hiking, so I want to know what the best baby carrier option is for the amount of walking that I intend to do. Ease and comfort are primary concerns. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

We had an Ergo Baby Carrier and a Deuter baby backpack. They both had their pros and cons.

I preferred the Ergo. It was lightweight, I always felt stable, and my little one was very comfortable in it. I took my kiddo on hikes in this for many years. Once she got bigger I used it only when she got too tired to walk. The negatives were that there was not a place to stash gear.

My husband preferred the framed kid carrier. He sweats more than I do and the back ventilation was very nice for him. I found the carrier to be too heavy for me after awhile. They run 6-8 lbs in weight. When your baby is 25 lbs that is a fair amount to add on for a small framed woman who is several years out of backpacking shape.


----------



## biofarmer (Nov 12, 2013)

I love my Ergo for short hikes and everyday use, but I prefer a framed hiking carrier like this: http://www.amazon.com/Kelty-Tour-Child-Carrier-Legion/dp/B005F5LY6E/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1388760224&sr=1-1&keywords=hiking+carrier

My older baby loves being up high enough to see everything going on. Also it is great because it doubles as a chair for baby when we stop to eat and it is easy to put on and take off. My husband will also wear it because he thinks it's manly lol.


----------



## Emctops (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks. I keep hearing some pretty great reviews of the Ergo, and I will definitely explore all suggestions. Thanks guys


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree, the Ergo is great for hiking - but better if you have another adult to pack your gear. I'll still tuck it in my backpack sometimes (and my DD is almost 4!), in case of a situation where we have to move quickly. The only problem when hiking alone is what to do with the backpack when the kid is in the Ergo. That part's just not ideal, but I really didn't like the balance of the Kelty-type framed carrier, so....Ergo it was for us.


----------



## wildgreen (Jan 18, 2013)

I have used our boba 3g for a couple longer day hikes but haven't figured out how we will do an overnight hike in late spring or early summer yet so I would love to hear how others have done this.


----------



## rookiemtnmama (Jul 29, 2011)

I hated my Ergo for hiking but that may be because I am only 5 feet tall and I never felt like it was the best carrier for me for long hikes. No matter how much I adjusted the straps it never felt right on my body and one of my legs would always go numb when using it. I have a Deuter kid comfort II and I LOVE it! It is heavier but I feel like I get a much more secure fit and it holds my daughter up higher and my leg doesn't go numb with it. It is one of very few frame backpacks that really does adjust for a very small person (and for a tall person as well!). I've posted this same question on a number of mom community boards and while the Ergo always seems to be one of the favorites suggested by moms, it seems that everyone is very particular about what they like, so I would suggest trying several carriers, if u can to find out what works best for you. Good luck!!


----------



## Emctops (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rookiemtnmama*
> 
> I hated my Ergo for hiking but that may be because I am only 5 feet tall and I never felt like it was the best carrier for me for long hikes. No matter how much I adjusted the straps it never felt right on my body and one of my legs would always go numb when using it. I have a Deuter kid comfort II and I LOVE it!


 Good to know. I am only five feet tall as well!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

There are some great hiking carriers that you can get at mountain equipment co-op. I hiked to mountain tops with mine. I found it felt safer for more back country type hikes, and less sweaty.

http://www.mec.ca/Main/home.jsp


----------

